# How many Lubix Elites do exist?



## Chappi (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi there,
I was wondering how many Lubix Elites do exist out there?
And do they have kind of serial numbers?
Does anybody know?
Well at least Pixel6 has to.


----------



## emolover (Apr 15, 2011)

Not many. They sell for around $100 on ebay,that is bullcrap.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 15, 2011)

Mine is number 5.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 15, 2011)

Mine was like the last one one he made when he had to make a list of people he needs to send them out to.


----------



## Chappi (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmm... i see! so they do have numbers when you get them?
I think that would make'em a little more 'Elite'


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 15, 2011)

No they don't.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 15, 2011)

Reminds me of the YoYoFactory Catch 22.


----------



## Chappi (Apr 15, 2011)

So how can anyone say he's owning No.7 or in you case No.5????
Did Donovan TELL you??


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 15, 2011)

Chappi said:


> So how can anyone say he's owning No.7 or in you case No.5????
> Did Donovan TELL you??


 
Why are you having a nervous break down over what number he got. David I think got his when he was only giving them to certain people. Therefore, making it more obvious which one he got.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 15, 2011)

Chappi said:


> Did Donovan TELL you??


 
Yes. Anthony has 3 and 4, and Donovan held on to 1 and 2.


----------



## Chappi (Apr 15, 2011)

Be sure I'm not having a nervous breakdown!
I was just wondering how the Elites are counted, thats all.
Further I was wondering if I might become the first person in Germany to get an Elite.
Well, I hope so....


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 15, 2011)

You bid 91$????? LOL :fp


----------



## Chappi (Apr 15, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> You bid 91$????? LOL :fp


Actually it was 65€, which over here isnt that much indeed! 
Imagine that i couldnt even fill my cars fuel tank with it!!!!


----------



## emolover (Apr 15, 2011)

Chappi said:


> Actually it was 65€, which over here isnt that much indeed!
> Imagine that i couldnt even fill my cars fuel tank with it!!!!


 
How much is gas there? Here its around $3.5 per gallon.


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 15, 2011)

In Denmark gas is a bit less than $2 per liter, I would guess its about the same in Germany.


----------



## Chappi (Apr 15, 2011)

emolover said:


> How much is gas there? Here its around $3.5 per gallon.


I just had to calculate it in gallons and Dollars......
It would equal 8.85 Dollars a gallon!
I have to spend about 50 bucks a week for fuel! So I have more fun with the cube then for a much longer time, you know!


----------



## emolover (Apr 15, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> In Denmark gas is a bit $2 per liter, I would guess its about the same in Germany.


 
Theres 3.78 liters in a gallon. So $7.5 per gallon. Wow, I feel lucky.

**Edit** Fail math.


----------



## Chappi (Apr 15, 2011)

Chappi said:


> I just had to calculate it in gallons and Dollars......
> It would equal 8.85 Dollars a gallon!
> I have to spend about 50 bucks a week for fuel! So I have more fun with the cube then for a much longer time, you know!


Ohhh... It's 100 bucks a week! sry, for that mistake!


----------



## JyH (Apr 15, 2011)

+camcuber had #6, but then he sold it. lol. I think in his video he said that he got them all for free, and now none of them are his main


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 15, 2011)

JyH said:


> +camcuber had #6, but then he sold it. lol. I think in his video he said that he got them all for free, and now none of them are his main


 
He uses Memory now.


----------



## JyH (Apr 15, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> He uses Memory now.


 
Um...okay?


----------



## emolover (Apr 15, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> He uses Memory now.


 
You could just combine a guhong core with linyun pieces and linyun core with guhong pieces. They make excellent cubes.


----------



## JyH (Apr 15, 2011)

emolover said:


> You could just combine a guhong core with linyun pieces and linyun core with guhong pieces. They make excellent cubes.


 
I can't stand doing that because of their different sizes...OCD!!!!


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 15, 2011)

JyH said:


> +camcuber had #6, but then he sold it. lol. I think in his video he said that he got them all for free, and now none of them are his main


 
To be honest I didn't really like my Elite much either. It's nothing too special. Right cookieyo145?


----------



## emolover (Apr 15, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> To be honest I didn't really like my Elite much either. It's nothing too special. Right cookieyo145?


 
There we go. Somebody's got it.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 15, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> To be honest I didn't really like my Elite much either. It's nothing too special. Right cookieyo145?


 
Yep. Preferred it over other guhongs though.


----------



## JyH (Apr 15, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> To be honest I *didn't* really like my Elite much either. It's nothing too special. Right cookieyo145?


 
Did you sell it? 
Anyway, I would much rather buy a standard GuHong and keep it unmodded. I find that when you break in a cube yourself, it's much better. I tried someone's Ultimate at a competition, it really wasn't anything special.
<3 Memory


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 15, 2011)

JyH said:


> Did you sell it?
> Anyway, I would much rather buy a standard GuHong and keep it unmodded. I find that when you break in a cube yourself, it's much better. I tried someone's Ultimate at a competition, it really wasn't anything special.
> <3 Memory


 
No he lost it at comp.


----------



## JyH (Apr 15, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> No he lost it at comp.


 
LOL.
I feel bad for you, losing a $35 cube, but that is really funny.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 15, 2011)

JyH said:


> LOL.
> I feel bad for you, losing a $35 cube, but that is really funny.


 
He's lucky-ish. Now we have to buy it for 100$+.


----------



## emolover (Apr 15, 2011)

JyH said:


> LOL.
> I feel bad for you, losing a $35 cube, but that is really funny.


 
You mean $80+. That is how much they go for on ebay.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 15, 2011)

emolover said:


> You mean $80+. That is how much they go for on ebay.


 
No he got it when it came out.


----------

